# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Oral Tren- 6 Week cycle

## youngworldleader

Hey Guys,
I just finished my first week of my 6 week cycle of oral tren . I am not running anything else with it. This is also my first cycle ever of any type of steroid . I have only noticed some mild side effects. Only lack of cardio intensity, more sweating when lifting, and mild back acne. I have noticed sme results with a small decrease of body fat and slowly going up in my lifts. I am running 420mg a week. 2 pills a day. One am, and one pm. 30mg each. Should I be worried about anything? And should I be running Test with it? Your opinions mean a lot!

----------


## ScotchGuard02

Interesting, I didn't think Tren could survive the liver pass when taken orally.

----------


## 2jz_calgary

Liver supplements are probably a must. I heard oral tren is harsh but I have no experience with it.

----------


## ghettoboyd

oral tren is the most powerfull and most toxic of all aas....I think your over your head here as you have never even used any other steroids before this...it wont be long till your fully shut down if your not already so I hope you have a patient girlfriend or wife...to answer your question yes you should be running test as its the base of all cycles, tren solo is a bad idea...did you do any research before deciding on oral tren ?...just throwing that out there good luck...

----------


## fit2bOld

At 19 you would be better off using good nutrition instead of steroids , especially oral compounds that are heavily liver toxic. I hope you take some time her to do some research and learn about what your doing to your body.

----------


## Perseverance1

I'm pretty crazy when it comes to drug usage...but even I would steer clear of oral tren . This is honestly one of the extreme few circumstances in which I would recommend you stop now and do your homework. I mean really do your homework too...

----------


## MickeyKnox

I wouldn't do oral Tren if you if was free AND you paid me. It is THE *most toxic* oral AAS out there today. Id rather do a pro hormone, which i hate and will not do, than oral Tren. Honestly, after doing even a rudimentary search on this subject, you would have to have rocks in your head to put that shyt into you body and consciously inflict that type of assault on your liver. 

Dont do it. Choose something else. Its that simple. Be smart.

----------


## youngworldleader

Yeah. I mean, it has no esters and its not a oil. So I am not entirely sure it is the harshest form of the oral pill. Plus a friend for it for me. So entirely, should I just stop in the middle of my cycle?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Yeah. I mean, it has no esters and its not a oil. *So I am not entirely sure it is the harshest form of the oral pill*. Plus a friend for it for me. So entirely, should I just stop in the middle of my cycle?


IT IS THE MOST TOXIC OF ALL ORAL AAS. Is that better for you?  :Smilie: 

And yes, stop your cycle now, unless you hate your liver.

----------


## Perseverance1

> Yeah. I mean, it has no esters and its not a oil. So I am not entirely sure it is the harshest form of the oral pill. Plus a friend for it for me. So entirely, should I just stop in the middle of my cycle?


Yes yes yes

Also... Esther and oil has absolutely nothing to do with liver toxicity. Chances are your friend is not well educated on AAS usage.

----------


## youngworldleader

Would you recommend anything else?

----------


## youngworldleader

I am looking for the same positive effects as Tren . But possibly not as harsh

----------


## warmouth

> Yeah. I mean, it has no esters and its not a oil. So I am not entirely sure it is the harshest form of the oral pill. Plus a friend for it for me. So entirely, should I just stop in the middle of my cycle?


Vets telling you how toxic it is and you arent sure they are right? Stop this crazy cycle now. This is not a game and you bit off way more than you can chew here. This is the first anabolic youve ever used, and you chose one of the worse possible ones. Serious question.........Are you afraid of needles? Please stop this nonsense. And as far as a recommendation, ANYTHING else.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> I am looking for the same positive effects as Tren. But possibly not as harsh


If you're not willing to pin, then AAS is NOT for you. Its nothing to be embarrassed about.

----------


## youngworldleader

Okay, thank u very much! I have a lot to think about.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

There are 2 forms of oral tren .
p tren - propionyltrenbolone and m tren- methyltrenbolone
m-tren is extremely toxic and put me in the hospital with rhabdomyosis and renal failure (admittedly the 1800mgs of ibuprofen daily didnt help)
p-tren is not nearly as toxic -however its bioavailability sucks

Both have no place imo.
Then again at 19 nothing does.

----------


## lolfb

I dont think the OP has the real oral tren . Oral tren is dosed in mcg and not mg. OP probably has a prohormone that is named tren. If he was taking 420mg of methyl tren, he would be in the hospital by the first dose.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> I dont think the OP has the real oral tren. Oral tren is dosed in mcg and not mg. OP probably has a prohormone that is named tren. If he was taking 420mg of methyl tren, he would be in the hospital by the first dose.


christ i didnt even see that dosage - you are prob right. 
Im not sure how p-tren is dosed however.

----------


## lolfb

> christ i didnt even see that dosage - you are prob right. 
> Im not sure how p-tren is dosed however.


afaik, ptren isn't even researched enough and the companies selling it don't even know exactly whats in it. But even then, the maximum dose is supposed to be 1mg.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> I dont think the OP has the real oral tren. Oral tren is dosed in mcg and not mg. OP probably has a prohormone that is named tren. If he was taking 420mg of methyl tren, he would be in the hospital by the first dose.


good point bro I didn't notice that either..nice catch...

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> afaik, ptren isn't even researched enough and the companies selling it don't even know exactly whats in it. But even then, the maximum dose is supposed to be 1mg.


Then im sure you are correct.

----------


## johnnymctrance

didnt even think oral tren existed!

----------


## Bio-Active

My suggestion to the op would be to stop what your doing before you hurt yourself. Even experienced users seldom run oral only cycles

----------


## bigred1561

I'm another young user. I'm looking at pinning tren ace, this would be my first cycle and I'm more or less wondering if there are any other things out there that will give me the results of tren I'm a college athlete, and I wanna be able to run a short cycle. With lasting results. I don't really need size or weight but some added strength and "cut" would be nice. I still wanna do tren bet almost all the the research I've done has deterred me from trying it. Do to the first cycle subject. And and all info would be greatly appreciated

----------


## mr.slippyfist69

Ahhhhhhhh! IM tren is bad enough for the body! Have you enzymes checked ASAP and stop the oral. All these guys advising you def know what the deal is. Why did you pick tren? So young and so dangerous man!

----------


## songdog

> didnt even think oral tren existed!


Been around for a while bro.

----------


## EyE

There are literally TONS of TREN PH's out there.

----------

